# Things you've never seen



## NCHillbilly

I've spent most of my life out in the woods, and have seen a lot of things that many people never do. For example, I've seen probably over a hundred bobcats, lots of minks, including baby ones, and such. But I've never in my life seen a fox squirrel, a wild corn snake, pygmy rattler, or a few other things.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`ve lived in the heart of their home range my entire life, and I have never seen a scarlet king snake in the wild. Seen just about everything else, that lives down here but not one of them.


----------



## Nugefan

I have not seen pygmy rattlers either , most everything else I have seen , not too many bobcats around my parts ...

dont see many skunks but 2 miles away as the crow flies they see em all the time , mostly road kills ...


----------



## Nicodemus

Nugefan said:


> I have not seen pygmy rattlers either , most everything else I have seen , not too many bobcats around my parts ...
> 
> dont see many skunks but 2 miles away as the crow flies they see em all the time , mostly road kills ...





When I was a youngun, skunks were a common occurance. Now I seldom see one around here. There was a dead one on the road about a mile from the house yesterday though.


----------



## rustybucket

Never seen a black panther... Even though it seems like everybody on here has seen tons of them!!


----------



## JustUs4All

No mink, but a fox squirrel, a pigmy rattler I have seen.  Never seen a corn snake in the wild either. I have seen part of a scarlet king.  It had been chewed up and spit out by one of our dogs.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I've seen a fireside chat and a barnyard dance but i've never seen a buckeye bush or tree, chinquapin or a Paw Paw. Anyone ever run across a Hog's Haw plant. I remember eating a few haws when I was young. I did run across this:
 My husband came in from his evening walk with a berry from a hog's haw plant which he says is good to eat when it is ripe. I've never heard of the plant and wanted to know more about it. It has very long sharp thorn and turns orange when it is ripe. Would like to know if anyone can tell me more about it.


----------



## Nicodemus

Artfuldodger said:


> I've seen a fireside chat and a barnyard dance but i've never seen a buckeye bush or tree, or a Paw Paw. Anyone ever run across a Hog's Haw plant. I remember eating a few haws when I was young. I did run across this:
> My husband came in from his evening walk with a berry from a hog's haw plant which he says is good to eat when it is ripe. I've never heard of the plant and wanted to know more about it. It has very long sharp thorn and turns orange when it is ripe. Would like to know if anyone can tell me more about it.





Here`s one of my buckeye trees I planted several years ago. It`s in the process of losing its leaves, and I harvested all the buckeyes from it last month. I haven`t seen or eaten a paw paw since I was a youngun. There`s a good many different kinds of haws. Over at home we have what we called possum haws. They are small orange-red berries that look just like the mayhaws we have around here, only mayhaws are bigger. They both tatste the same though, and all haws have those mean thorns.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

NCHillbilly said:


> I've spent most of my life out in the woods, and have seen a lot of things that many people never do. For example, I've seen probably over a hundred bobcats, lots of minks, including baby ones, and such. But I've never in my life seen a fox squirrel, a wild corn snake, pygmy rattler, or a few other things.



Come down in January and I'll take you to Taylor county to get you one for the taxidermist!


----------



## Artfuldodger

Nicodemus said:


> Here`s one of my buckeye trees I planted several years ago. It`s in the process of losing its leaves, and I harvested all the buckeyes from it last month. I haven`t seen or eaten a paw paw since I was a youngun. There`s a good many different kinds of haws. Over at home we have what we called possum haws. They are small orange-red berries that look just like the mayhaws we have around here, only mayhaws are bigger. They both tatste the same though, and all haws have those mean thorns.



I've carried Buckeyes from time to time that someone would give me but i've never seen one in the woods. When I lived in Albany we ate Mayhaw jelly. I remember the Mayhaw Festival in Moultrie. 
I was just reading about haws. There are a bunch of different ones. Mayhaws are Crataegus Opaca or Aestivalis and Hog Haws are Crataegus Viridis. I think the Hog haws get ripe about Thanksgiving.


----------



## dotties cutter

Once while squirrel hunting many years ago I was priveledge to witness two large hawks mating which is quite a sight to see. Once also in the mid sixties I was witness to 2 male grey foxes fighting over a female fox who was waiting in the ditch beside the road I suppose for the winner. They were oblivious to me and a whole lot of grey hair was flying through the air.


----------



## Nicodemus

Artfuldodger said:


> I've carried Buckeyes from time to time that someone would give me but i've never seen one in the woods. When I lived in Albany we ate Mayhaw jelly. I remember the Mayhaw Festival in Moultrie.
> I was just reading about haws. There are a bunch of different ones. Mayhaws are Crataegus Opaca or Aestivalis and Hog Haws are Crataegus Viridis. I think the Hog haws get ripe about Thanksgiving.




Sounds like possum haws too. They get ripe in the winter. Birds love em. Come to the Frontier Festival at Chehaw in January and I`ll give you a couple of buckeyes. One to tote and some to plant.


----------



## oldfella1962

Saw an owl swoop down and snatch up a squirrel about ten yards from me. Saw (and caught) a tropical fish (an Oscar it turned out) in a small lake here on Fort Gordon. 

I would like to see a baby mink!


----------



## humdandy

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve lived in the heart of their home range my entire life, and I have never seen a scarlet king snake in the wild. Seen just about everything else, that lives down here but not one of them.



Found a small juvenile one in my front yard last year, the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Pygmy rattler, coral snake, indigo snake... don't reckon I've ever seen one in the wild.  

I've seen all kinds of 4 legged critters big and small though.  Seen a spotted skunk and a solid white (not albino) skunk once. Bald and Golden eagles too.  Getting to be quite a population of ravens up here.

Sitting on a rock ledge deer hunting one time and saw a pair of Redtails working in tandem to flush a squirrel out of a thicket and catch and kill it.

Watched a groundhog climb 20 feet up a wild cherry tree.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Artfuldodger said:


> I've seen a fireside chat and a barnyard dance but i've never seen a buckeye bush or tree, chinquapin or a Paw Paw. Anyone ever run across a Hog's Haw plant. I remember eating a few haws when I was young. I did run across this:
> My husband came in from his evening walk with a berry from a hog's haw plant which he says is good to eat when it is ripe. I've never heard of the plant and wanted to know more about it. It has very long sharp thorn and turns orange when it is ripe. Would like to know if anyone can tell me more about it.



I have several buckeye trees growing naturally on my place, they're common here. I have some chinquapins growing naturally up in the edge of my field, too. I know a places where there are lots of pawpaws growing.



Nicodemus said:


> I`ve lived in the heart of their home range my entire life, and I have never seen a scarlet king snake in the wild. Seen just about everything else, that lives down here but not one of them.



I've never seen a scarlet king, either. Or a coachwhip, or indigo, or pine snake. I did see a wild coral snake once in north-central Florida, I actually stepped on it.




Nicodemus said:


> When I was a youngun, skunks were a common occurance. Now I seldom see one around here. There was a dead one on the road about a mile from the house yesterday though.



Want me to box you up a couple hundred and mail 'em to you? We're ate up with 'em. Don't see as many of the little spotted skunks as I used to, though.



Jeff Phillips said:


> Come down in January and I'll take you to Taylor county to get you one for the taxidermist!



A fox squirrel, or a rattler? 



northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Pygmy rattler, coral snake, indigo snake... don't reckon I've ever seen one in the wild.
> 
> I've seen all kinds of 4 legged critters big and small though.  Seen a spotted skunk and a solid white (not albino) skunk once. Bald and Golden eagles too.  Getting to be quite a population of ravens up here.
> 
> Sitting on a rock ledge deer hunting one time and saw a pair of Redtails working in tandem to flush a squirrel out of a thicket and catch and kill it.
> 
> Watched a groundhog climb 20 feet up a wild cherry tree.




We've got plenty of ravens, one of my favorite critters. Getting to be plenty of bald eagles around now, too. Not as many spotted skunks as we used to have. Groundhogs climb really well, I see 'em in trees all the time.



One other thing I've never seen is a live armadillo, seen a bunch of 'em squarshed in the road. We'll probably have 'em here in a few years, there was one roadkilled in my county early this year, and I'm right in the middle of the mountains in the county with the highest average elevation east of the foothills of the Rockies. Apparently they don't have to have warm weather.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> I have several buckeye trees growing naturally on my place, they're common here. I have some chinquapins growing naturally up in the edge of my field, too. I know a places where there are lots of pawpaws growing.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen a scarlet king, either. Or a coachwhip, or indigo, or pine snake. I did see a wild coral snake once in north-central Florida, I actually stepped on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want me to box you up a couple hundred and mail 'em to you? We're ate up with 'em. Don't see as many of the little spotted skunks as I used to, though.
> 
> 
> 
> A fox squirrel, or a rattler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've got plenty of ravens, one of my favorite critters. Getting to be plenty of bald eagles around now, too. Not as many spotted skunks as we used to have. Groundhogs climb really well, I see 'em in trees all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing I've never seen is a live armadillo, seen a bunch of 'em squarshed in the road. We'll probably have 'em here in a few years, there was one roadkilled in my county early this year, and I'm right in the middle of the mountains in the county with the highest average elevation east of the foothills of the Rockies. Apparently they don't have to have warm weather.





Trade you some dillers for polecats (spotted skunks) and skunks! I don`t see near as many coachwhips as I used to, but about a month ago, I saw one a good 7 feet long. Eagles are an everyday sight down at the cabin.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

A fox squirrel! 

We got all colors!

We got rattlers too in the gopher tortoise holes.


----------



## Luckybuck

Lots of ground rattlers in Louisiana, small but could render a serious bite.  Have seen all listed and with fox squirrels red, black, white and combo of all three.


----------



## Resica

Never seen a fisher, fox squirrel, elk, least weasel, massasauga rattler, tiger trout, etc. and we have them all.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Have quite a few Fox squirrels in a large timber stand next to my house ... see many different colored ones ... had a white one that used to stay in a pasture near my house... 

ArtfulD ... lots of Hog Haws around the Chatterton area ... let me know the next time you are in Douglas ... I tell you where some are... 

We had a little knob on our farm that had many chinquapins growing on it ... not sure if they are still there...


----------



## Old Winchesters

Never have seen a teal while duck hunting.... Never seen a hog nose snake.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Ain't never seen a pygmy rattler and would be happy to keep it that way. I would like to see a scarlett king though.


----------



## PappyHoel

Lots...

Never seen a bear while hunting and I hunt the bear woods. I find tracks and scat constantly.

Never seen a mink.

Never seen a fox squirrel.

Never seen a timber rattler.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like possum haws too. They get ripe in the winter. Birds love em. Come to the Frontier Festival at Chehaw in January and I`ll give you a couple of buckeyes. One to tote and some to plant.



I might just do that. I miss the Wiregrass and the Thronateeska. I am kinda down on my luck but could probably hold off till January.


----------



## Artfuldodger

BriarPatch99 said:


> Have quite a few Fox squirrels in a large timber stand next to my house ... see many different colored ones ... had a white one that used to stay in a pasture near my house...
> 
> ArtfulD ... lots of Hog Haws around the Chatterton area ... let me know the next time you are in Douglas ... I tell you where some are...
> 
> We had a little knob on our farm that had many chinquapins growing on it ... not sure if they are still there...



Will do, you ever hear tell of one of your relatives Hazeldine Wilcox who grew up in Chatterton? She was one of my elementary teacher with quite a few interesting stories of Chatterton.


----------



## Vernon Holt

I have trampled over GA woods, fields, and streams for the past 80 years and have seen most of what the state has to offer.  I however have not seen a Pocket Gopher.  I have seen the tell tale evidence of where he has been, but never the critter.  

Neither have I seen a Raven in GA.

I have glimpsed a Canebrake Rattler as it fell from a tall south GA pine tree that had the first limb at least fifty feet above ground.

Have also seen a Sonderigger Pine, which is a rare natural cross between Loblolly Pine and Longleaf Pine.

Have seen a Table Mountain Pine tree growing on the Blue Ridge WMA.  Few people are aware of this species of pine even existing in the state.

Have watched a King Snake overcome and swallow a Copperhead.

While working in the garden I saw a medium sized snake mysteriously fall from the sky.  Looking up I saw a Red Shouldered Hawk flying away.


----------



## panfried0419

Watched an owl at day break and pick a squirrel off the side of a tree.
Same day watched squirrels jumping limb from limb and thought do they ever fall short. Sure enough one missed a limb by inches. It fell a good 40+/- feet.  It laid there for about 10 min. I thought I just watched squirrel suicide. Next thing I noticed booger got up went up the tree and successfully made the jump. Dumb thing could have just went up the tree it was aiming for. Tough little guys.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Vernon Holt said:


> While working in the garden I saw a medium sized snake mysteriously fall from the sky.  Looking up I saw a Red Shouldered Hawk flying away.



I would have thought "snakes on a plane."
The naturally crossing pine trees sounds interesting, I've never heard tell of such.


----------



## Artfuldodger

panfried0419 said:


> Watched an owl at day break and pick a squirrel off the side of a tree.
> Same day watched squirrels jumping limb from limb and thought do they ever fall short. Sure enough one missed a limb by inches. It fell a good 40+/- feet.  It laid there for about 10 min. I thought I just watched squirrel suicide. Next thing I noticed booger got up went up the tree and successfully made the jump. Dumb thing could have just went up the tree it was aiming for. Tough little guys.



We had a possum fall 40+ feet from a tall Popular tree in our yard. He laid there about 30 minutes before he was able to crawl into the woods. I always wondered if he survived. Probably survived the fall and got ran over the next night.


----------



## olcowman

Nicodemus said:


> When I was a youngun, skunks were a common occurance. Now I seldom see one around here. There was a dead one on the road about a mile from the house yesterday though.



I was just a thinking about this the other night... I figured the armadillers must'a done run them all off or something. Years ago it seemed like they wasn't hardly a week go by that they wasn't one of our hounds coming home smelling like a polecat, but I can't even remember the last time I seen a skunk?

And while we're on the subject... what happened to all the muskrats? When I was a kid you could take you a couple of dozen little leg hold traps (or some conibears baited with sweet tater) and catch a croaker sack full of rats over a weekend on about any lake or stream you run across. I ain't seen no muskrats, no sign no nothing in years and years... reckon these otters has eat them all up or something? I just know they're all gone nowadays...

I ain't never seen me a coachwhip snake... sure would like to run up on one... as long as it didn't catch me up and whip me to death like they're subject to do.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Resica said:


> Never seen a fisher, fox squirrel, elk, least weasel, massasauga rattler, tiger trout, etc. and we have them all.



We're right at the edge of the range of the least weasel. I've seen two in my life, one alive, and one dead. Look like you took a mouse and stretched it out about five sizes too long and grafted a weasel head on it.  I've read that fishers, lynx, and snowshoe hares supposedly once existed in low numbers up in the spruce-fir zone on top of the highest mountains here in the Smokies, but are all extirpated now. We're getting a pretty good herd of elk here now, I can see them very near where I live.



olcowman said:


> I was just a thinking about this the other night... I figured the armadillers must'a done run them all off or something. Years ago it seemed like they wasn't hardly a week go by that they wasn't one of our hounds coming home smelling like a polecat, but I can't even remember the last time I seen a skunk?
> 
> And while we're on the subject... what happened to all the muskrats? When I was a kid you could take you a couple of dozen little leg hold traps (or some conibears baited with sweet tater) and catch a croaker sack full of rats over a weekend on about any lake or stream you run across. I ain't seen no muskrats, no sign no nothing in years and years... reckon these otters has eat them all up or something? I just know they're all gone nowadays...
> 
> I ain't never seen me a coachwhip snake... sure would like to run up on one... as long as it didn't catch me up and whip me to death like they're subject to do.



Not nearly as many muskrats here as there used to be, either. I see one now and then, but nothing like it used to be. Every river, creek, branch, and pond around here used to be slap full of 'em, I could catch a dozen a night in the little creeks beside the silage corn fields when I was a teenager. Now that you mention it, they started thinning out about the same time that the otters started getting common.

I wanna see one of them hoop snakes that'll roll down the hill at you and sting you with their tail, I had a great-aunt who worried a lot about 'em.


----------



## Nicodemus

NCHillbilly said:


> We're right at the edge of the range of the least weasel. I've seen two in my life, one alive, and one dead. Look like you took a mouse and stretched it out about five sizes too long and grafted a weasel head on it.  I've read that fishers, lynx, and snowshoe hares supposedly once existed in low numbers up in the spruce-fir zone on top of the highest mountains here in the Smokies, but are all extirpated now. We're getting a pretty good herd of elk here now, I can see them very near where I live.
> 
> 
> 
> Not nearly as many muskrats here as there used to be, either. I see one now and then, but nothing like it used to be. Every river, creek, branch, and pond around here used to be slap full of 'em, I could catch a dozen a night in the little creeks beside the silage corn fields when I was a teenager. Now that you mention it, they started thinning out about the same time that the otters started getting common.
> 
> I wanna see one of them hoop snakes that'll roll down the hill at you and sting you with their tail, I had a great-aunt who worried a lot about 'em.



  Got this shot while I was still on the line crew. It caught one of our apprentices who was too lazy to get out of the way. Time it got done with him, he looked like he had been horsewhipped. He weren`t lazy after that.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> Got this shot while I was still on the line crew. It caught one of our apprentices who was too lazy to get out of the way. Time it got done with him, he looked like he had been horsewhipped. He weren`t lazy after that.



 I thought the only way to survive an attack from one a them things is to duck behind a tree and let it stick its stinger in the tree trunk so you can kill it. Of course, the tree'll be wilted and dead in an hour, but at least it didn't get you.


----------



## jesnic

Well I seen a horse fly 
I seen a dragon fly 
I seen a house fly 

I seen all that too 
I seen a peanut stand 
And heard a rubber band 
I seen a needle that winked its eye 

But I've been, done, seen about everything 
When I see a elephant fly 
What'd you say boy 
I said when I see a elephant fly 

I seen a front porch swing 
Heard a diamond ring 
I seen a polka dot railroad tie 

But I've been, done, seen about everything 
When I see a elephant fly 

I saw a clothes horse and he rear up and buck 
And they tell me that a man made a vegetable truck 
I didn't see that, I only heard 
Just to be sociable I'll take your word 
I heard a fireside chat 
I saw a baseball bat 
And I just laughed till I thought I'd die 

But I've been, done, seen about everything 
When I see a elephant fly 

But I've been, done, seen about everything 
When I see a elephant fly 

When I see an elephant fly


----------



## jesnic

NC Hillbilly, My wife are starting to get excited. We had our septic system installed up on the mountain. We are heading up and a day or two to take a look and maybe, actually come up with a building plan that she can be happy with!


----------



## The Longhunter

I saw 5 color phases of Fox squirrel once.  Of course that was about 3 decades before there was any sort of digital camera.  Really would have liked to have had a picture of that,  From solid black to a bright red roan.

Lived in KY for a while when I was a tyke, and large corn/milk snakes were common.

Watched a sea turtle lay its eggs.

Agree that skunks don't seem to be as common as they used to.

We saw pygmy rattlers in the City of Atlanta of all places.  There was a wild creek near Kirkwood where they were relatively common.

A few years ago, a great horned owl set up home on a major street in Athens, and became quite the local attraction.  At night, he/she would sit outside his/her hole, and stare back at folks.  Crowds didn't seem to bother it.


Question for the snake folks, do the scarlet king and common black/white banded king snake interbreed?


----------



## NCHillbilly

The Longhunter said:


> I saw 5 color phases of Fox squirrel once.  Of course that was about 3 decades before there was any sort of digital camera.  Really would have liked to have had a picture of that,  From solid black to a bright red roan.
> 
> Lived in KY for a while when I was a tyke, and large corn/milk snakes were common.
> 
> Watched a sea turtle lay its eggs.
> 
> Agree that skunks don't seem to be as common as they used to.
> 
> We saw pygmy rattlers in the City of Atlanta of all places.  There was a wild creek near Kirkwood where they were relatively common.
> 
> A few years ago, a great horned owl set up home on a major street in Athens, and became quite the local attraction.  At night, he/she would sit outside his/her hole, and stare back at folks.  Crowds didn't seem to bother it.
> 
> 
> Question for the snake folks, do the scarlet king and common black/white banded king snake interbreed?



Not that I know of, but the scarlet king snake and milk snake are both different subspecies of the same species, even though they look nothing alike. They occasionally interbreed where they both live in the same area.


----------



## turkeykirk

Found a dead bald eagle in south Fayette county two years ago. Not far from Lake Horton. Hadn't been dead long. Called the DNR. They came out along with a Federal ranger and picked it up. They took it to be examined by the wildlife biologist. Figured it had ate some coots that were sick because they were eating some kind of algae because of the low water level. Sure would have liked some of the feathers! But that is a big NoNo! Sure hated to see the dead eagle. They sure are a beautiful bird.


----------



## oldways

I have hunted and fished around here since I was a boy and hoghunted for the last 30 years I never have caught a mule footed hog I would like to see one up close I've heard tell of them but never layed my hands on one.


----------



## 35 Whelen

I have never seen a bobcat!


----------



## Vernon Holt

Artfuldodger said:


> _The naturally crossing pine trees sounds interesting, I've never heard tell of such_.



The Sonderegger Pine is the result of the natural cross of Longleaf Pine and Loblolly Pine.

The flowering times for the two trees will overlap somewhat, thus making pollen available to fertilize the female blossoms of either pine.  The seeds which are able to find their way to moist mineral soil will, if all goes well, result in a hybrid pine known as Sonderegger Pine.  A Mr. Sonderegger was the discoverer of this hybrid.

This hybrid pine is quite rare.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Vernon Holt said:


> The Sonderegger Pine is the result of the natural cross of Longleaf Pine and Loblolly Pine.
> 
> The flowering times for the two trees will overlap somewhat, thus making pollen available to fertilize the female blossoms of either pine.  The seeds which are able to find their way to moist mineral soil will, if all goes well, result in a hybrid pine known as Sonderegger Pine.  A Mr. Sonderegger was the discoverer of this hybrid.
> 
> This hybrid pine is quite rare.



Interesting, but tell us what you did when that snake fell out of the sky.


----------



## Artfuldodger

On the subject of fox squirrels, I've seen more around Albany and Denton than any other areas in Georgia with Albany having more color variations. The Marine Base was full of them.

What about Pileated Woodpeckers? I've seen more of those in South Georgia. I remember when they widened the road between Thomasville and Tallahassee problems with destroying their nesting trees. My Dad called the "Lord Gods," although I don't know why.
He had a saying not related to woodpeckers but I just though of it.
"I saw a healthy Poor Joe in a dead Live Oak. One of those sayings like a a red blackberry is green. Wonder what a Poor Joe or Po Jo is?


----------



## The Longhunter

Artfuldodger said:


> My Dad called the "Lord Gods," although I don't know why.



Have you ever heard a Pileated call?

If you are sitting (or walking) in the nice quite woods, and one cuts loose nearby, your reaction is "Lord God Almighty."  I'm not making this up.


----------



## TimBray

I've seen a bobcat and loads of fox squirrels in Morgan Co. (Buckhead, GA) where we had our deer lease. Also killed a 7-7 1/2ft. coachwhip by accident on the same lease.   About the 2nd year we had that lease ('86) I saw an 8 pt. buck and a doe that both looked nearly black. Sitting in a deer stand had a fox pass by with a chicken in it's mouth. Just this past spring saw a hawk pick up a running squirrel in the middle of the road in my folks subdivision in Norcross. Heard some strange sounds I couldn't even begin to describe also over the years. 
Ain't nature great?


----------



## BriarPatch99

ArtfulD... Hazeldine Wilcox was raised in Saginaw GA about a mile through the woods from my house ... she passed away about 8/10 years ago from cancer... Her grandparents(Mothers side) were from Chatterton and I'm sure she spent some time there ...

Her dad was a well known embellisher... so much so ... that some said his own hogs would not even come to him when he called them!


----------



## Artfuldodger

BriarPatch99 said:


> ArtfulD... Hazeldine Wilcox was raised in Saginaw GA about a mile through the woods from my house ... she passed away about 8/10 years ago from cancer... Her grandparents(Mothers side) were from Chatterton and I'm sure she spent some time there ...
> 
> Her dad was a well known embellisher... so much so ... that some said his own hogs would not even come to him when he called them!



I guess she got it naturally, sorry to hear of her passing. She told stories of spying on moonshiners and climbing the tower in Chatterton. She was one of those teachers you could get off the subject matter easy by asking her about her childhood. She was a nice lady and we all enjoyed her as a teacher. She repeated many country sayings we'd never heard.


----------



## Artfuldodger

The Longhunter said:


> Have you ever heard a Pileated call?
> 
> If you are sitting (or walking) in the nice quite woods, and one cuts loose nearby, your reaction is "Lord God Almighty."  I'm not making this up.



I have had one fly in while squirrel  hunting and that in itself was scary. I can't say as i've ever heard one vocally. We did have one wake us up one morning pecking on the side of the house. It sounded like a jack hammer.


----------



## Nicodemus

Artfuldodger said:


> On the subject of fox squirrels, I've seen more around Albany and Denton than any other areas in Georgia with Albany having more color variations. The Marine Base was full of them.
> 
> What about Pileated Woodpeckers? I've seen more of those in South Georgia. I remember when they widened the road between Thomasville and Tallahassee problems with destroying their nesting trees. My Dad called the "Lord Gods," although I don't know why.
> He had a saying not related to woodpeckers but I just though of it.
> "I saw a healthy Poor Joe in a dead Live Oak. One of those sayings like a a red blackberry is green. Wonder what a Poor Joe or Po Jo is?





Take this for what it`s worth. Old folks around home when I was a youngun called pileated woodpeckers wood hens, or woodcocks. The bigger woodpecker, the one that has half of its back white when it is not flying, was called the Lord God woodpecker. My Grandfather said that when he was a child, both were eaten, and that they were both good. He also said the Lord God bird was not seen much, but pileateds were everywhere. Pileated woodpeckers still are, around here.

A poor joe is a great blue heron.


----------



## Artfuldodger

Nicodemus said:


> Take this for what it`s worth. Old folks around home when I was a youngun called pileated woodpeckers wood hens, or woodcocks. The bigger woodpecker, the one that has half of its back white when it is not flying, was called the Lord God woodpecker. My Grandfather said that when he was a child, both were eaten, and that they were both good. He also said the Lord God bird was not seen much, but pileateds were everywhere. Pileated woodpeckers still are, around here.
> 
> A poor joe is a great blue heron.



I may be confused on which one Dad called the Lord God. Now that you mentioned it, I googled "Lord God Woodpecker" and the Ivory Billed Woodpecker came up more often although the Pileated one comes up too. It could be just one of those regional differences like bass/trout or speckled perch/crappie. I'll ask my Dad if I can remember.


----------



## Flaustin1

I wish we had this type of thread come up more often.  Ive never seen a Gopher tortise, various non venomous snakes or a baby hawk.  Have seen just about every mammal in Ga.  (i think)


----------



## rvick

we have all your striped skunks in Thomas Co. I dont think i've ever seen a crows nest. old uncles here used to call a pileated (possibly ivory billed) woodpecker a Good God.


----------



## Lukikus2

Never saw a pigmy rattler. Seen lots of mink and a muskrat was my first bow kill with a trad at 10 yrs old, and it was swimming. Just luck but I was hooked after that. 
Saw a pack of red wolves more than once. Same pack. Come to think of it since ya'll done got my brain cells sizzling. Tha area I was hunting was a mountain range with swamp bottoms. I always saw them in the bottoms early A.M. When they didn't beat daylight back after a night of hunting.


----------



## grouper throat

I will fed ex each of you a live pygmy (we call them ground rattlers here) this spring! I've seen a lot of animals but never a mink that I know of and only 1 skunk. The skunks I know of seem to hang around the dairy farms but I never knew why? I've seen several coral snakes and indigos. 

Several days ago I picked up a gopher tortoise in the dirt road on our dog hunting lease before he was nearly ran over. He was hissing and mad but I moved him out of harm's way across the road. They're pretty neat creatures to me.


----------



## oldways

Any of ya'll every seen a buzzards nest??


----------



## HUNTER475

I have never seen a baby CROW.


----------



## pnome

I'm sure there are all kinds of things I've haven't seen yet.  but there are a couple that I'm surprised I haven't run across while hunting in north Georgia.

I've never come across an old moonshine still site and I've never seen any morel mushrooms.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20

Found 2 scarlet king snakes in the side yard last year. The wife wanted to keep them, she was a HS. science/biology teacher.

Pigmy rattlers are around too.
The fox squirrels are still around, a golf course on Hilton Head is loaded with them.

Spreadin adders are around too, found one plowing last spring that was almost black.


----------



## blink

i saw my first Fox Squirrel while in a john boat at Lake Varner. It was black. I had no idea what it was at first.

I have not seen a scarlet king, timber rattler, or pygmy. I did see like 4 copperheads last year though.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

blink said:


> i saw my first Fox Squirrel while in a john boat at Lake Varner. It was black. I had no idea what it was at first.



First one I saw was solid black in Comer and I told my buddy, "look at that skunk climbing up that tree."  He just laughed at me.


----------



## ryano

In all the years of my hunting FL and GA and as many as they are suppose to be, Ive never seen a hog in the woods while hunting?


----------



## LTZ25

Long hunter , I grew up playing in those Kirkwood creeks  in the late 50's till 1968 . We had a lot of woods to explore back then . I lived on Ridgedale Rd. and had neighbor who kept a large buck deer as a pet in backyard , that deer would fight my dog thru the fence .


----------



## olcowman

Nicodemus said:


> Take this for what it`s worth. Old folks around home when I was a youngun called pileated woodpeckers wood hens, or woodcocks. The bigger woodpecker, the one that has half of its back white when it is not flying, was called the Lord God woodpecker. My Grandfather said that when he was a child, both were eaten, and that they were both good. He also said the Lord God bird was not seen much, but pileateds were everywhere. Pileated woodpeckers still are, around here.
> 
> A poor joe is a great blue heron.



My GranPappy what raised me said the same thing bout eating them big woodpeckers... and a heap of other things I wouldn't consider as table fare. I reckon the circumstances of the Great Depression broadened folk's minds a great deal when it came to just what was fit to eat and what wasn't. I do kinda keep all those critters he ate stored away in memory just in case! Maybe this would be a good thread topic on it's own?


----------



## Artfuldodger

olcowman said:


> My GranPappy what raised me said the same thing bout eating them big woodpeckers... and a heap of other things I wouldn't consider as table fare. I reckon the circumstances of the Great Depression broadened folk's minds a great deal when it came to just what was fit to eat and what wasn't. I do kinda keep all those critters he ate stored away in memory just in case! Maybe this would be a good thread topic on it's own?



I understand there were  many a gopher tortoise ate in South Georgia during the Great Depression.
We used to eat Yeller Hammers or Flickers.


----------



## olcowman

Artfuldodger said:


> I understand there were  many a gopher tortoise ate in South Georgia during the Great Depression.
> We used to eat Yeller Hammers or Flickers.



The hard times forced my Pap outta the mountains for a year or two and he (age 12) and his 14 year old brother Claude hopped a freight train to Florida hoping to pick fruit. He said the work weren't hardly enough to get by on but said a feller could stay fat as mud on all the critters they had down there. He always swore up and down that them manatees tasted better than any fattened hog he ever ate... and said that him and Claude eat so many frogs and 'long-necked stripedy turtles that they both come home with webbed feet what took years to go away and that Claude could hold his breath under water till plumb near dark right up until he died!


----------



## olcowman

BTW... that's my ol' Pap in my avatar on the far right standing... he was about 15 and drunker then Cooter Brown. Him and some of his kin had killed them three groundhogs to eat and was headed up Tumbling Creek to start a fire. 

Well along about the gap he said they run up on his Uncle Luther a headed to town with a load of whiskey to sell. Luther's eyes had gone 'bad' years back and Pap said he couldn't hit the ground with a shotgun if you held it and pulled the trigger for him and he surely hankered for groundhog when somebody was obliged to bring him one. It being quite a spell since he'd had any at all, they was able to beat him out of a 'crock' of that whiskey for two of them groundhogs.

I ain't got no idea how much a crock is and he couldn't rightly recollect himself... but he did say although they all got about a mouthful and a half of the groundhog (them with good teeth a little more) but that they ended up with enough likker' to lay up drunk on big frog for close to three days.

A Miss Humphreys, from down the mountain towards town, had happened along as they began their gala and being sorta well off and real high flutting and all... she had asked them to gather up wheres she could take their picture with her fancy camera and then later, when they was sober, show them all what a bunch of drunken, slovenly, uncouth, varmint eating, ridge running hillbilly heathens they really was and perhaps with a lot of  Jesus' help... save at least a couple of them from the firey pits of you know where and thusly further cementing her own ringside seat for the great apocalypse that she was most certain was scheduled for the week after next.

Pap said it didn't work... seeing how pictures was pretty rare in them days up there... he said a couple of copies got out and got circulated all over the mountains up there. He said the first time he seen it was a hanging in the 'company' store up by the mines and heard that it had got all the way to the Tellicoe depot. Instead of saving anybody he said it turned out he and the other fellers gained them a great deal of notoriety from it and if anything it flat out made him drank more. 

He says for years after that he couldn't hardly pass an open door or slip by a backwoods campfire in them mountains without somebody a calling out _"Hey there... ain't you one them boys in that picture?" _When he'd answer _"Yes sir I reckon I am"_ then they'd always hollered back _"Well come on over here and have a drank son"_ at which time he'd settle in and commence to retelling about how the picture come about and who all was in it and all. He figured he stayed purty drunk there for near on 4 or 5 years and never spent a nickel of his own money.

That's about the way he always told it...


----------



## olcowman

Sorry folks... I'll quit sidetracking your thread here.

Happy Thanksgiving to all of youns anyhow.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Sidetrack away, brother. You need to write a book, your posts is better than that Hemingway feller (I hear tell he liked him some likker, too. Groundhogs, don't know if he liked them or not.) We've got to be branch cousins or something.


----------



## olcowman

NCHillbilly said:


> Sidetrack away, brother. You need to write a book, your posts is better than that Hemingway feller (I hear tell he liked him some likker, too. Groundhogs, don't know if he liked them or not.) We've got to be branch cousins or something.



I really appreciate that Hillbilly... I got lots of crazy stories from them mountains and about the bunch that all pitched in and raised me. Problem is they ain't nobody to tell them too around here... my wife done heard them over and over and the last couple of generations of our people are scattered all over the country. Sometimes I wish I could put together a book of some sorts but in all honesty I figure it would be a pretty slim market? Mostly just folks like me and you, and Nic, who like this sort of reading material anymore and collectively appreciate not only the skills our ancestors used to survive, but the culture and fellowships that evolved among these isolated groups of individuals.

And anybody who says they don't like a groundhog ain't never ate one... we surely need to get together here soon before we all get too old or our 'eyes go bad' and all, and build us fire and sup some liquor somewhere. It'd kindly sit me back if I ended up a going to my grave having never laid eyes on you and Nic. 

These friendships developed over the internets nowadays kind of get me flustered sometimes. I get to typing back and forth with somebody and start thinking to myself... this here is a really swell feller and I am going to get in my pickup and go and find him and we'll be best buddies... then again I'll run across some story on this same internet of a feller' who did just that and woke up at a rest stop in Horse Cave Kentucky with his britches around his ankles and no recollection of where he'd been for 3 days?


----------



## dwhee87

I grew up in Indiana, and rarely saw a grey squirrel, but ate a many fox squirrels. Even saw a bunch of albino fox squirrels in Olney, Illinois, where a large % of the squirrel population is albino.

Use to take kids on canoe trips into the Boundary Waters in Ontario. Saw a "nat-geo" moment once as we were paddling up a small stream to a portage, a garter snake (I believe) was swimming across the creek and a 4 or so lb smallmouth bass shot out of the water and got the snake, all about 2 feet from me in the canoe.

Live in Costa Rica for a few years when I was a kid, and one evening, found a coral snake hiding under the dinner table. Also, saw a tapir, a tree sloth, countless monkeys and several snakes I had no desire to get any closer to, live and in person while there.

Lived in Tampa, FL for 4 years, and had several pygmy rattlers make it into the yard, that backed up to a large preserve. Walked outside one evening to light the grill, and there was a Florida Panther sitting in the fire break at the edge of the palmettos. It looked at me, stood up, flicked its tail and casually walked into the brush. Also while in Tampa, was on a fishing charter and we came upon a pod of whale sharks and just floated into the middle of them and watched them swim right up next to the boat for a while.

Never saw a timber rattler until this year, and saw two, almost stepped on one of them. He'll make a nice belt.

Spent 6 weeks working in Yellowstone several years back and saw my first wild elk and wild bison. Never saw a bear or wolf.

Never seen a skunk in the wild. Never seen a fisher or a wolverine. Would really like to see a wolf sometime.


----------



## oldways

olcowman said:


> I really appreciate that Hillbilly... I got lots of crazy stories from them mountains and about the bunch that all pitched in and raised me. Problem is they ain't nobody to tell them too around here... my wife done heard them over and over and the last couple of generations of our people are scattered all over the country. Sometimes I wish I could put together a book of some sorts but in all honesty I figure it would be a pretty slim market? Mostly just folks like me and you, and Nic, who like this sort of reading material anymore and collectively appreciate not only the skills our ancestors used to survive, but the culture and fellowships that evolved among these isolated groups of individuals.
> 
> And anybody who says they don't like a groundhog ain't never ate one... we surely need to get together here soon before we all get too old or our 'eyes go bad' and all, and build us fire and sup some liquor somewhere. It'd kindly sit me back if I ended up a going to my grave having never laid eyes on you and Nic.
> 
> These friendships developed over the internets nowadays kind of get me flustered sometimes. I get to typing back and forth with somebody and start thinking to myself... this here is a really swell feller and I am going to get in my pickup and go and find him and we'll be best buddies... then again I'll run across some story on this same internet of a feller' who did just that and woke up at a rest stop in Horse Cave Kentucky with his britches around his ankles and no recollection of where he'd been for 3 days?


I think the same way I ain't never cared for techolgy or computers and cell phones all the ones I use are at work. But if it weren't for them I would never know about all you fellers.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Ever see a buck walk backwards into cover they just emerged from?


----------



## arrendale8105

I've never seen a mink, scarlet king, or pigmy rattler.

I have more fox squirrels in and around my yard than you'd believe but i don't and won't shoot them (all color phases).  I know several people around that had never seen an Indigo snake until i took them on a little walk (they are truly beautiful snakes for anyone who's never seen them in the wild).  I am also one of the few that i know that has a seen a long tailed weasel.  I'll try to russel up the pic and post it.  
Funny story about skunks.  I always heard my grandad talk of them but never actually saw one until i was 14 one summer.  Walked up on a momma and two little ones.  They never knew i was there and i went and told my grandad and we went back and found them.  Let them be and never saw them again nor another until later (the funny part).  When i was in college and chasing women i got a crazy hair one night while cruising some dirt roads with a couple of girls and another friend and decided to go possum Kicking (i know its wrong but we were all young once).  Came up in a peach orchard and saw one.  Got out and took off after it.  Got about 10 feet from it before i realized my mistake.  It was a solid white skunk and as i slid down and froze not 10 feet from it it whipped up its tail and turned straight toward me.  As the other guy and the girls in the truck were hollering "whats going on what are you doing?" i just remember praying to myself please don't, please don't, if you don't i swear i'll never go opposum kicking again.  Well after what seemed like and eternity he finally turned and scampered off and that was it and my opposum kicking days LOL! 
I dont know what happened in the last few years around here but they are all over the place around here again.  I caught one trapping a couple years ago and see them all the time now and also see some "polecats" (i know its just a spotted skunk) as well.

Anyways thats dome of what i have seen and haven't.  There are probably more and i'll post up when i remember.


----------



## BOWHUNTER!

I've spent a good portion of my life in the woods and I've never seen a baby crow, hognose snake, or a Whippoorwhill.


----------



## the HEED!

BOWHUNTER! said:


> I've spent a good portion of my life in the woods and I've never seen a baby crow, hognose snake, or a Whippoorwhill.



I dont think the whipoorwhill emerges from its tree until dark. lord ive heard them sing a plenty, lonesome. My ol grandad told me stories growing up about a wivestale that said when one hears the call of the whipporrwhill, one he knows will die soon. Always freaks me out a little when I hear them call.

Ive seen 1 bobcat in 20+ years of hunting, that was at our place  in Hancock County, it was ambushing tree rats under my deerstand. Was interesting to spectate.

Looked over in the tree beside me as a teenager and I caught movement and a giant red rat snake was slithering up the pine, looking for some nests I reckon, thats was pretty cool.


----------



## Artfuldodger

I've only seen one  whippoorwill. It was right at dusk and I was outside still raking leaves. He landed on a fence between our house and the woods. He was quite a strange looking bird. 
I used to hear them as a child before we got an air conditioner and we slept with the windows open all summer.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I've seen a few whipoorwills, and found their nests a time or two. When you get near a whipoorwill nest, they'll take off through the woods dragging a wing like they're hurt to lure you away from their eggs. They don't really even build a nest, they just lay two eggs on the ground. The eggs are speckled up and well-camoflauged, and are almost perfectly round instead of oval like most eggs.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`m not sure if I`ve ever seen a whippoorwill, but I have seen chuckwill`s widow`s,  and heard tons of em. I`ve heard a few whips. Even found a chuck nest once while turkey huntin`. Never would have seen that chuck if I hadn`t walked up on it. It did as the Hillbily said with the act. Eggs were as he described too.


----------



## olcowman

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure if I`ve ever seen a whippoorwill, but I have seen chuckwill`s widow`s,  and heard tons of em. I`ve heard a few whips. Even found a chuck nest once while turkey huntin`. Never would have seen that chuck if I hadn`t walked up on it. It did as the Hillbily said with the act. Eggs were as he described too.



I ain't sure what I've been seeing over the years... but ain't them birds with the big mouths you see a wallerin' in the dirt roads at night whipperwills?


----------



## cramer

Strangely enough, I have never seen a corn snake or scarlet milk snake in the wild.
I thought I found a milk snake once, down by the Flint River in Woodbury, but it turned out to be a coral snake.
I am glad I did not pick it up - it just did not look right and you play the color scheme thru your head and get confoozed.

I have on the the other hand seen a Woodle, which many folks cannot say they have as most folks know, there are no known survivors of a Woodle attack.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

Been huntin/workin and in the woods ever since I can remember but one thing I've never seen is a baby or very young Fox squirrel. I cut timber for years for a living, with a chainsaw not a Hydro-Ax. Found many gray squirrel nest and young'uns but never a Fox squirrel nest and theres a good many fox squirrels around here.
This is the color of the ones around here, I have only seen a couple of black ones over the years.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

olcowman said:


> I ain't sure what I've been seeing over the years... but ain't them birds with the big mouths you see a wallerin' in the dirt roads at night whipperwills?



Yep, seen lots of whipperwills settin in the road at night.


----------



## 280bst

Reading these posts by olcowman-nchilltbilly and nic are great. Used to see good many fox squirrell then didn't none for years till a couple weeks ago, A big black one. The most special thing I ever seen was on my own place walking up toward the road there is a stand of Cedars always check them out well towards the top around 40 ft. up the top starts a shaking, I was thinking what in the world well it was a giant snow owl it was huge and beautiful and I didn't have a camera. Asked some folks about it they said every once in awhile they make it down here I was just lucky enough to see it. Y'all have a good Christmas & New Year


----------



## THREEJAYS

seen a good many of the critters mentioned over the last fifty years but I don't think I have seen the current president tell the truth yet.


----------



## redneck_billcollector

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve lived in the heart of their home range my entire life, and I have never seen a scarlet king snake in the wild. Seen just about everything else, that lives down here but not one of them.



I have actually seen a few of these Nic. You need to turn over logs or other things which they might hide under. Only time I have found them was when I was hunting pygmy rattlers which also like to live under stuff during the day time with the exceptionn of the last one.......the last one I found was in my yard on lake chehaw, it was under a flower pot that had been sitting in one spot for a few years.

I don't think I have ever seen a whiporwill either Nic.  I have never seen a panther in GA, nor have I seen a bigfoot.  I am seeing more skunks dead on the side of the road than I used to.  I really can't think of much I haven't seen that is supposed to be here in my life in the woods of sowega......One thing I used to see alot of but have not seen in years is a glass lizzard.....it might be because I don't hunt for snakes anymore though.  I have seen bears in my neck of the woods, jumped one years ago in Thomas Co. on a timber cruise,  Ben  was with us and I thought he was gonna kill a fool who was with us that shot at it with a pistol, as you might know Ben does not tollerate fools very well.  I do not recall ever seeing a flatwood salamander, though I would love to see one, might have to go out to the pineywoods one winter night after a rain with a flashlight.


----------



## rebel bruiser

*Mule Foot Hogs !!*



oldways said:


> I have hunted and fished around here since I was a boy and hoghunted for the last 30 years I never have caught a mule footed hog I would like to see one up close I've heard tell of them but never layed my hands on one.



I should have some pigs in about 30 days--I have two Mule Foot Sows & one Male ---I have just crossed my Mule Foot with two Osabaw gilts--Pm if you want a picture !!


----------



## The Original Rooster

I've seen a whippoorwill on its nest. Strange looking bird but the eggs and the bird are well camouflaged.


----------



## Deerhead

You never see Salamanders and Crawfish anymore


----------



## humdandy

Deerhead said:


> You never see Salamanders and Crawfish anymore



See both all the time in Southeast Ga.

This past summer my dad pulled 40 mudbugs out of his swimming pool after one night.


----------



## oldways

rebel bruiser said:


> I should have some pigs in about 30 days--I have two Mule Foot Sows & one Male ---I have just crossed my Mule Foot with two Osabaw gilts--Pm if you want a picture !!



I would like that Thank you very much..


----------



## NCHillbilly

Plenty of salamanders and crawfish here. Salamanders are called "spring lizards" here. The old-timers always said to never drink out of a spring or branch that didn't have any lizards in it.

I thought of another critter I've never seen-one of those big cane-cutter swamp rabbits. We don't have them here.


----------



## oldfella1962

NCHillbilly said:


> I've spent most of my life out in the woods, and have seen a lot of things that many people never do. For example, I've seen probably over a hundred bobcats, lots of minks, including baby ones, and such. But I've never in my life seen a fox squirrel, a wild corn snake, pygmy rattler, or a few other things.



Amazing about the fox squirrel. I can see them almost daily here on Fort Gordon. Matter of fact come deer season closing I'm going after them with my bow.


----------



## oldways

NCHillbilly said:


> Plenty of salamanders and crawfish here. Salamanders are called "spring lizards" here. The old-timers always said to never drink out of a spring or branch that didn't have any lizards in it.
> 
> I thought of another critter I've never seen-one of those big cane-cutter swamp rabbits. We don't have them here.


We have them in SWGA I use to love get the beagle on them they carry'em for a ride...


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

NCHillbilly said:


> Plenty of salamanders and crawfish here. Salamanders are called "spring lizards" here. The old-timers always said to never drink out of a spring or branch that didn't have any lizards in it.
> 
> I thought of another critter I've never seen-one of those big cane-cutter swamp rabbits. We don't have them here.



Yep, plenty of spring lizards, crawfish around here too and pennywinkles in the spring branches.


----------



## T.P.

NCHillbilly said:


> I thought of another critter I've never seen-one of those big cane-cutter swamp rabbits. We don't have them here.



Ahhh the fabled buck rabbit, how I do love to chase him with a dozen or so hounds. He will run clean out of hearing to the point of if you didn't know better you'd swear they just picked up a deer and are heading to the next county. I've sat for 20 minutes or longer before the I could hear the faint sounds of hounds headed back our way.


----------



## Chefmuss

Ok guys, how about this!  I got a text from one of the guys on the club.  He got this text from a friend and it went like this....."....was sitting in a ground blind with his son hunting hogs near Midway, Ga.  This rattler stuck it's head into the blind.  The son shot it in the head with a .22 pistol.
9.5 feet long, head 5.5" wide and fangs 2.5" long.  He said it had 20 rattles!  It had the bones of three little pigs in its belly!  How many times have you walked through the woods in the dark to a stand or blind?"

Does anyone hunt near Midway?  This thing could have kin!  I for one will be glad to never run into anything like that!


----------



## rhbama3

Chefmuss said:


> Ok guys, how about this!  I got a text from one of the guys on the club.  He got this text from a friend and it went like this....."....was sitting in a ground blind with his son hunting hogs near Midway, Ga.  This rattler stuck it's head into the blind.  The son shot it in the head with a .22 pistol.
> 9.5 feet long, head 5.5" wide and fangs 2.5" long.  He said it had 20 rattles!  It had the bones of three little pigs in its belly!  How many times have you walked through the woods in the dark to a stand or blind?"
> 
> Does anyone hunt near Midway?  This thing could have kin!  I for one will be glad to never run into anything like that!



That's just one of several versions. This pic has been circulating for a while and has been claimed in about 5 different states. I still think its just a forced perspective( holding snake with stick toward camera) and nowhere near as big as stated.


----------



## Chefmuss

Ha!  Well ok then.  I'll pass that on to my buddy.
Thanks!


----------



## swamppirate

pnome said:


> I'm sure there are all kinds of things I've haven't seen yet.  but there are a couple that I'm surprised I haven't run across while hunting in north Georgia.
> 
> I've never come across an old moonshine still site and I've never seen any morel mushrooms.



Come to the mountains of Virginia...I'll show you both!
I've even come across old marijuana grow sites...


----------



## Sweetwater

Seen a scarlet king...had a huge indigo come out of nowhere and follow me the 20 feet or so back to the porch where my ex and nephew were sitting after walking over to latch the horses in the pasture . Freaked them out so bad all they could do was point. That was in sasser,ga. 
Although I have tried..never saw any rattler.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I can cross the live armadiller off my list-There was one tried to climb up on the porch with us at our huntin' camp in SC one night a couple months ago.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Coral snake, would love to see one in the wild.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter

NCHillbilly said:


> I can cross the live armadiller off my list-There was one tried to climb up on the porch with us at our huntin' camp in SC one night a couple months ago.



I've never seen a live armadiller in the woods.


----------



## Resica

Me either, or a fisher, but I'm working on the latter.


----------



## Big7

I've seen a lot.

Best of all was a Falcon going into the trees on the Ogeechee after a squirrel.

So fast.. Soon as I seen his shadow, I heard the squeal, then it was gone.

Bud in same camp seen one before. Plenty down there I guess??


----------



## Old Dude

I never saw a baby crow.


----------



## T.P.

NGa.MtnHunter said:


> I've never seen a live armadiller in the woods.



They'll make you think a herd of 13 pt bucks is coming thru the woods. Have your heart running wide open. I hate them rascals.


----------



## wmasters

Don't know if they are considered a fox squirrel or some other kind, but there is a golf course in Moltrie, that has some monster squirrels.  They don't hop, they walk like a dog.  Not just 1 or 2, there were a bunch of them.  I saw a red fox squirrel when I was a kid crossing the road, it looked like big red version of a grey squirrel...  but these Moltrie squirrels are way different. Had an owl land on the rail of my tree stand once.....  I woke up just in time to see him flair and touchdown.  That was spooky!  They have big, sharp, mean, sharp, large, sharp claws.....especially up close.


----------



## apoint

*standing ice on Thanksgiving morning*

Standing ice on Thanksgiving morning this year


----------

